# So... you are your own boss?



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

Being complained to, down rated, and yelled at while you run around delivering food door to door. That used to be a kids job for extra money, now there are grey hair guys running around delivering McDonalds door to door. But hey, they are their own boss and running their own business, you know because they could firgue out how to download an app on their smart phone and it has an on and off button. 

Also remember, that pizza boy with the dominos sign on his car is making more money then you most likely. If he gets fired, there are a thousand other restaurants that will hire him.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Being complained to, down rated, and yelled at while you run around delivering food door to door. That used to be a kids job for extra money, now there are grey hair guys running around delivering McDonalds door to door. But hey, they are their own boss and running their own business, you know because they could firgue out how to download an app on their smart phone and it has an on and off button.
> 
> Also remember, that pizza boy with the dominos sign on his car is making more money then you most likely. If he gets fired, there are a thousand other restaurants that will hire him.


Being your own boss is not all that, especially when someone else dictates rates. You're not your own boss when doing rideshare, you have to do things the same way with U/L as any other employee, but you incur all the liabilities.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Being complained to, down rated, and yelled at while you run around delivering food door to door. That used to be a kids job for extra money, now there are grey hair guys running around delivering McDonalds door to door. But hey, they are their own boss and running their own business, you know because they could firgue out how to download an app on their smart phone and it has an on and off button.
> 
> Also remember, that pizza boy with the dominos sign on his car is making more money then you most likely. If he gets fired, there are a thousand other restaurants that will hire him.


Very true.

It's a pathetic existence.

Probably about the only thing more pathetic would be trolling internet forums.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Being complained to, down rated, and yelled at while you run around delivering food door to door. That used to be a kids job for extra money, now there are grey hair guys running around delivering McDonalds door to door. But hey, they are their own boss and running their own business, you know because they could firgue out how to download an app on their smart phone and it has an on and off button.
> 
> Also remember, that pizza boy with the dominos sign on his car is making more money then you most likely. If he gets fired, there are a thousand other restaurants that will hire him.


Your string of nasty posts continues, and kinda strange to think you get more pleasure from this than *******.

Ok, thanks for checking in again. G'bye Felicia!


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

OP, I guess maybe you've never had an overbearing boss. You've never had a job that made your life a living Hell. You sound a bit spoiled to me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Drizzle said:


> There are worse things people can do for money.


Well considering the pay is way way below minimum wage I argue no,


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well considering the pay is way way below minimum wage I argue no,


U/L has already turned us into pro-stitutes, what can be worse.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Most bosses act like they own you. Bosses suck.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

As my "own boss", I don't have to wash dishes at the end of my shift or fold boxes. Win!

As my "own boss", if I work for an hour and don't want to work any more, I can log off and hit the bar. Win!

As my "own boss", if a delivery/pickup comes up I don't want to take, I can decline. Win!

As my "own boss", if the wife calls and asks me to come home and jump her right then, I can. Win!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> As my "own boss", I don't have to wash dishes at the end of my shift or fold boxes. Win!
> 
> As my "own boss", if I work for an hour and don't want to work any more, I can log off and hit the bar. Win!
> 
> ...


Not for long, wife sees no money coming in she jumps the lawyer and you lose the car.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Being your own boss is not all that, especially when someone else dictates rates. You're not your own boss when doing rideshare, you have to do things the same way with U/L as any other employee, but you incur all the liabilities.


I agree. Even though uber claims that the drivers are "partners". The only liberty a driver has is turning off and on his app. lol



peteyvavs said:


> Not for long, wife sees no money coming in she jumps the lawyer and you lose the car.


So true so true. Damn!! them lawyers


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

As someone who has had a brick and mortar store of his own, this is better. I'm still my own boss but I don't have to juggle lease payments, franchise payments, power bills, wages, employees always asking to change shifts, and so on, the list is endless.

With Skip the Dishes I can decide my fate with significantly less overhead and risk. There are still risks, van goes kaput, and the overhead of running said van, but it's a cakewalk by comparison and I'm much happier doing this.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

As My own Boss , I had Uber Eats REMOVED from my account


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

not really, or should I say, not completely. You can get fired because of a bad rating, unlke say selling Avon where you just buy the merchandise you buy, or owning your own business


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well considering the pay is way way below minimum wage I argue no,


Try selling shoes for $9 per hour where you cannot sit down for hours and are lucky if you get to eat lunch. Dear God, what World do you people live in?


----------



## AFRET_73 (May 21, 2019)

I agree. This job is not a fit for everyone. However desperate times call for desperate measures. There are some folks out there that for some reason or another have no other way to make a living. For others who do have a job this is a second or third job they may have on the side. That said, If being an Uber driver is not providing you with the needed income you need/you are not happy then shut your app off for good and seek life/work elsewhere. Unlike being a regular employee no 2 weeks notice expected to quit. Stop driving for a living and find other work. Life is too short to spend so much time/energy on complaining. Just my perspective. We can agree to disagree.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

Drizzle said:


> There are worse things people can do for money. But next time you order food make sure you let the delivery person know how big of an ass you are before they drop it off [edited]


I hope you talk that way in public. One restaurant over hears your passive agreesive threats and you will be deactivated. You ever get a cop called on you and it gets reported forget ever working with anything even remotely related to food.



DriverMark said:


> As my "own boss", I don't have to wash dishes at the end of my shift or fold boxes. Win!
> 
> As my "own boss", if I work for an hour and don't want to work any more, I can log off and hit the bar. Win!
> 
> ...


So in other words, you can't get other work?



VanGuy said:


> As someone who has had a brick and mortar store of his own, this is better. I'm still my own boss but I don't have to juggle lease payments, franchise payments, power bills, wages, employees always asking to change shifts, and so on, the list is endless.
> 
> With Skip the Dishes I can decide my fate with significantly less overhead and risk. There are still risks, van goes kaput, and the overhead of running said van, but it's a cakewalk by comparison and I'm much happier doing this.


Could you get deactivated from your own store for no reason?



lowcountry dan said:


> Try selling shoes for $9 per hour where you cannot sit down for hours and are lucky if you get to eat lunch. Dear God, what World do you people live in?


Not much options for you?

@AFRET_73
I already do something else. Just pointing out how stupid gig delivery is. So many better jobs out there. Even run your own delivery business. Better than uber eats.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Could you get deactivated from your own store for no reason?


Pretty much, it was a shitty franchise.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

We'll back after these messages. Film at 11. Let the battle continue.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> I'm using that as an example, you twit. Take your condescending attitude and shove it. A troll like you is a low life piece of shit. I'll bet you kick dogs for the fun of it, don't you?


Sounds like you have had years of being slave. Now you are a "free" Uber driver. ????


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Excuse me, I need to get some more popcorn. This is getting good!!


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> I'm using that as an example, you twit. Take your condescending attitude and shove it. A troll like you is a low life piece of shit.


Sometimes it's fun to feed the trolls, but hopefully you don't bother letting what they say get under your skin.


lowcountry dan said:


> I'll bet you kick dogs for the fun of it, don't you?


Only the wounded ones. Healthy ones might be able to fight back. And probably puppies, too.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> So in other words, you can't get other work?


I'm an Information Developer for a Fortune 50 company. So yes. I have "other work".

Side gig I'm my own boss though :coolio: .


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

It could be worse


I could be your boss


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

No set schedule, nobody telling me what area to work, no quotas i have to hit or be fired, no taxes paid to the fed BEFORE deductions which you do not get in a job=more money in my pocket, No uniform, no forced advertising in my car. I can imagine a ton if things a boss could require me to do or be fired like forced overtime ?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Could you get deactivated from your own store for no reason?


Sure, it's called bankruptcy. :wink:

A ton of additional headaches in traditional business ownership.

But in reality, business owner or not, we all still work for someone else in one way or another.


Alsace Struggle said:


> I already do something else. Just pointing out how stupid gig delivery is. So many better jobs out there. Even run your own delivery business. Better than uber eats.


Well, why don't you share with the class and tell everyone what your fantastic new job is.

Did you already have it 1 1/2 months ago when you registered here?

I'd think a high quality individual such as yourself would be working towards making even more positive strides in life instead of trolling an internet discussion forum with all of us losers.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Sure, it's called bankruptcy. :wink:
> 
> A ton of additional headaches in traditional business ownership.
> 
> ...


See I am not a self centered person. I am not going to leave fellow rideshare drivers behind to get ground up by Uber. I come back here from time to time to shine a light, hoping the ants will follow it out of their slavery and become productive members of society with real jobs.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Some of us "gray hairs" do it in our paid for cars to get out of the paid for house. Please go back to paying attention to the hot dogs and taquitos at 7-11. We all serve the public in different ways. We need your focus on the Slurpee machine.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> Some of us "gray hairs" do it in our paid for cars to get out of the paid for house. Please go back to paying attention to the hot dogs and taquitos at 7-11. We all serve the public in different ways. We need your focus on the Slurpee machine.


Interesting that you think the only jobs available are working at a convenience store. Can I make a guess that is the only job you can get hired at and that is why you think like that? Yes I think that is it. Isn't it? Anyways I am sorry you didn't work hard enough or have loving successful children that can take care of your retirement.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Interesting that you think the only jobs available are working at a convenience store. Can I make a guess that is the only job you can get hired at and that is why you think like that? Yes I think that is it. Isn't it? Anyways I am sorry you didn't work hard enough or have loving successful children that can take care of your retirement.


That's funny. Mr. or Ms. Net Troll. I actually could easily get another job in my field. I don't need to though after 30 years in telecom technology and 15 with the same company with a pension. What field are you in?


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> That's funny. Mr. or Ms. Net Troll. I actually could easily get another job in my field. I don't need to though after 30 years in telecom technology and 15 with the same company with a pension. What field are you in?


One with a career path.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> One with a career path.


Good to hear. It's good to have a career path. Not so good to blindly criticize people you know nothing about. Let me know when you get to six figures for a few years in that career path of your's. Then we might nearly be peers at least.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> As my "own boss", I don't have to wash dishes at the end of my shift or fold boxes. Win!
> 
> As my "own boss", if I work for an hour and don't want to work any more, I can log off and hit the bar. Win!
> 
> ...


YOU WIN!!!


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alsace Struggle said:


> See I am not a self centered person.


Maybe. Maybe not.


Alsace Struggle said:


> I am not going to leave fellow rideshare drivers behind to get ground up by Uber.


If you don't do it anymore, you have no fellow rideshare drivers.


Alsace Struggle said:


> I come back here from time to time to shine a light, hoping the ants will follow it out of their slavery and become productive members of society with real jobs.


Your OP doesn't read like anyone trying to be helpful or "shine a light". Just reads like a troll post from someone who gets their jollies stirring the pot.

Not everyone that works in the so-called gig economy needs to be saved. Each individual has their own reasons.

BTW, please define "real job". That always amuses me.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.
> 
> If you don't do it anymore, you have no fellow rideshare drivers.
> 
> ...


If I had to suggest to someone who drives rideshare I would suggest this. If they were hell bent on driving people around, I would suggest they work limo-livery and build up a private clientele as a personal chauffeur. If they wanted to get out of the whole ridehare-taxi-limo scene, but still wanted to drive I would suggest a class A or class B license, so they can drive trucks, buses, heavy machinery, etc. A lot more money to be made there. If they don't want to drive but want to stay in transportation, I would suggest anything in the airlines or airport, railroad or railines, working on ship or dock. If they want out of transportation, then I would highly suggest oil or mining field. Any type of mentorship or apprenticeship is great too. Engineering, mason, construction, caprterner, electrician, plumber, etc. If they do a couple years and are willing and able to move and work in East Asia, Near East, or Eastern Europe, the possibilities are endless. Going to college and getting a marketable degree is good too if they can afford it or get financing. If they have money starting a business or investment properties to generate passive income. Any of these are easy better than Uber or rideshare. Of course these are just jobs in demand that a lot of younger rideshare drivers can do. There is a whole bunch of jobs out there in fields I didn't list here.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I would suggest that many of those who are interested in getting a "real job" know how to do it and will do so if that's what they actually want. 

The high turnover in these gig companies should tell you that most figure out pretty quickly that this isn't for them.

So how long did you drive for Uber?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Very true.
> 
> It's a pathetic existence.
> 
> Probably about the only thing more pathetic would be trolling internet forums.


It's either trolling or driving for uber


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> What master owned you? When did you escape the plantation? How long was the journey north to freedom?
> 
> 
> I hope you talk that way in public. One restaurant over hears your passive agreesive threats and you will be deactivated. You ever get a cop called on you and it gets reported forget ever working with anything even remotely related to food.


Dont mess with the people who handle your food. Thats the golden rule. Be a good person and you are far less likely to eat [edited] for lunch. But you do and you deserve it.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Alsace Struggle said:


> See I am not a self centered person. I am not going to leave fellow rideshare drivers behind to get ground up by Uber. I come back here from time to time to shine a light, hoping the ants will follow it out of their slavery and become productive members of society with real jobs.


What, in your infinite wisdom, are a few points that constitutes the definition of a "real job".... you must have some universal comprehension that the rest of us mere mortals lack.... so please oh guru to all things 'real', please enlighten us.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

You are your own boss. Yeah right.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Drizzle said:


> Dont mess with the people who handle your food. Thats the golden rule. Be a good person and you are far less likely to eat pubes for lunch. But you do and you deserve it.


That sounds very drizzling!


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

WAHN said:


> I would suggest that many of those who are interested in getting a "real job" know how to do it and will do so if that's what they actually want.
> 
> The high turnover in these gig companies should tell you that most figure out pretty quickly that this isn't for them.
> 
> So how long did you drive for Uber?


I disagree. Most uber drivers are lazy and delusional and therefore they can't escape their slavery.



Ubermcbc said:


> You are your own boss. Yeah right.


That image is so true! They think they are their own boss and run their own business. In reality they are a slave that provides all the expenses to operate.



Drizzle said:


> Dont mess with the people who handle your food. Thats the golden rule. Be a good person and you are far less likely to eat [edited] for lunch. But you do and you deserve it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Ducks rule!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Ducks rule!!


Quack!!!


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well considering the pay is way way below minimum wage I argue no,


It can suck, but I average $20 an hour $1.50 a mile and I only take offers that make sense


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Quack!!!


Quack!! Quack!! Quack!!!


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Goongpad77 said:


> It can suck, but I average $20 an hour $1.50 a mile and I only take offers that make sense


Consider your claim, if you work 40 hours a week, you are making $800, driving 533.33 miles per week. Right? How is it possible doing cherry picking for every 40 hours continuously? Do you take screenshots of your odometer before and after you start and end your shift?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> You're not your own boss when doing rideshare, you have to do things the same way with U/L as any other employee, but you incur all the liabilities.


You work whenever you want, if you want to at all. Tired? Sleep in and don't work at all. I don't know any job that allows that?

You can wear anything you want. You can stop anytime you want. And you don't incur the liabilities, they do up to a million.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> Consider your claim, if you work 40 hours a week, you are making $800, driving 533.33 miles per week. Right? How is it possible doing cherry picking for every 40 hours continuously? Do you take screenshots of your odometer before and after you start and end your shift?


I use the Notes app on my phone and I write down my odometer reading... I also use the stride app. At the end of the night I compare the stride app to my notes and then I manually enter the difference. The odometer is more accurate.. the app has connectivity issues and draws straight lines where you don't have a connection.

I usually have around a 30% acceptance rate.. I only accept offers within a 3-5 mile radius.. usually nothing under $8.. unless it's slow


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Authority said:


> You work whenever you want, if you want to at all. Tired? Sleep in and don't work at all. I don't know any job that allows that?
> 
> You can wear anything you want. You can stop anytime you want. And you don't incur the liabilities, they do up to a million.


Just like the CEO of Uber, only difference he gets millions for doing nothing.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Just like the CEO of Uber, only difference he gets millions for doing nothing.


Yeah, true. However Dara is on his way out. The ruling class oppresses the masses. I don't think it's anything to celebrate. Just because you have money does not mean you win in life. An eternity in Hell is not worth all the riches on Earth. Besides, there's always Karma.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> Yeah, true. However Dara is on his way out. The ruling class oppresses the masses. I don't think it's anything to celebrate. Just because you have money does not mean you win in life. An eternity in Hell is not worth all the riches on Earth. Besides, there's always Karma.


These rich aholes don't care, they'll just buy a good lawyer in hell ?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> Yeah, true. However Dara is on his way out. The ruling class oppresses the masses. I don't think it's anything to celebrate. Just because you have money does not mean you win in life. An eternity in Hell is not worth all the riches on Earth. Besides, there's always Karma.


Who is oppressing who??


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Must I spell it out? Slave wages and indifference to the working class. I suppose some don't even notice.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

lowcountry dan said:


> Must I spell it out? Slave wages and indifference to the working class. I suppose some don't even notice.


I don't make "slave wages". If you're unhappy why do you continue to drive? Aren't there other jobs in Charleston, SC?


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

$3.00 trips are what then? If you've never worked for anyone here you couldn't possibly know.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Being complained to, down rated, and yelled at while you run around delivering food door to door. That used to be a kids job for extra money, now there are grey hair guys running around delivering McDonalds door to door. But hey, they are their own boss and running their own business, you know because they could firgue out how to download an app on their smart phone and it has an on and off button.
> 
> Also remember, that pizza boy with the dominos sign on his car is making more money then you most likely. If he gets fired, there are a thousand other restaurants that will hire him.


You sound mad, bro. You mad?



Seamus said:


> Your string of nasty posts continues, and kinda strange to think you get more pleasure from this than *******.
> 
> Ok, thanks for checking in again. G'bye Felicia!


Gotta do something to give the blisters time to heal.




lowcountry dan said:


> $3.00 trips are what then? If you've never worked for anyone here you couldn't possibly know.


If you're in a place where you have to accept $3 deliveries, you're doing it wrong. And it's not UE/GH/Dd's Fault.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> You sound mad, bro. You mad?
> 
> 
> Gotta do something to give the blisters time to heal.
> ...


Bullshit, you don't know your destination until you accept the trip.

How do you not know that? Not mad, but you are full of shit. Are you mad bro, for being so wrong? And stupid as well..


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> I only accept offers within a 3-5 mile radius.. usually nothing under $8..


Please enlighten us on how you know before hand that it will be $8 or better?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Alsace Struggle said:


> Being complained to, down rated, and yelled at while you run around delivering food door to door. That used to be a kids job for extra money, now there are grey hair guys running around delivering McDonalds door to door. But hey, they are their own boss and running their own business, you know because they could firgue out how to download an app on their smart phone and it has an on and off button.
> 
> Also remember, that pizza boy with the dominos sign on his car is making more money then you most likely. If he gets fired, there are a thousand other restaurants that will hire him.


Around here they get $8.46 an hour+ tips+ mileage.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> Bullshit, you don't know your destination until you accept the trip.
> 
> How do you not know that? Not mad, but you are full of shit. Are you mad bro, for being so wrong? And stupid as well..


Stupid is not being smart enough to cancel a fast food delivery that's likely <$5.

It's experience. Keep accepting those $3 deliveries and you'll learn. Eventually.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't deliver food.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> I don't deliver food.


Then why are you whining in the Delivery forum?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I typically average $15/hr doing only deliveries. Far from a slave wage. But also not "great". For a side hustle, it's fine. 

I did make more working for Domino's. But then, I have to actually do "other work". Like washing dishes. 16 years of that, I'm over doing dishes LOL. I'll take a little less $$$ to have the freedom to sign off/in whenever I want to. And not risk having some young punk ass power hungry manager up my ass about stupid crap he knows nothing about as he has only been a manger for a month or so. Yea. Been there. Done that.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Please enlighten us on how you know before hand that it will be $8 or better?


Well being that this post seemed kind of general because it just said "so you're your own boss" I do GrubHub primarily for this reason.

GrubHub is not great, but they show you a guaranteed amount. Ubereats is a sham because they don't show you any information. And they flip the map on you to confuse you...

Although I did hear that they improved tipping options... so maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel..

I wouldn't mind doing Ubereats a little as a filler if they at least showed the drop off!


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> Well being that this post seemed kind of general because it just said "so you're your own boss" I do GrubHub primarily for this reason.
> 
> GrubHub is not great, but they show you a guaranteed amount. Ubereats is a sham because they don't show you any information. And they flip the map on you to confuse you...
> 
> ...


Not familiar with GH so that makes sense. UE sucks. Haven't run that in a long time.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I typically average $15/hr doing only deliveries. Far from a slave wage. But also not "great". For a side hustle, it's fine.
> 
> I did make more working for Domino's. But then, I have to actually do "other work". Like washing dishes. 16 years of that, I'm over doing dishes LOL. I'll take a little less $$$ to have the freedom to sign off/in whenever I want to. And not risk having some young punk ass power hungry manager up my ass about stupid crap he knows nothing about as he has only been a manger for a month or so. Yea. Been there. Done that.


Except if Uber deactivates you you are done. If Dominos deactivates you, there are thousands of other places to work.


----------

